# Topics > Data processing, data science, big data >  Can anyone become a data scientist?

## saroji

Data scientists are highly educated – 88% have at least a Master's degree and 46% have PhDs – and while there are notable exceptions, a very strong educational background is usually required to develop the depth of knowledge necessary to be a data scientist.
Data Science training in bangalore.

----------


## dataprogram

*Data Science Course* can be defined as a combination of math, business insight, tools, algorithms, and machine learning techniques, all of which help us discover hidden information or patterns from raw data. which can be of great help to form large companies.

----------

